# New soaper & just wanted to share my 1st soap pics



## sugarnik (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi everyone! I'm just getting staring into M&P. I'm wanting to work my way up to CP, if I can ever get over my fear of the lye lol. I bought some supplies from a local supplier and fd&c coloring at a local craft store and decided to play around. They aren't the best bases but I am just practicing and trying to get a feel of how this works. I was so excited I couldn't hardly wait to get it out of the molds! I thought I would post a few pics as I am so excited about my loaves I made. and they smell really good!I've been reading a lot about soaps, I just kinda went whole hog and dove into this after watching some you tube videos lol


This one is Strawberry Birthday cake. I made the "confetti" 1st and it is scented strawberry. The white part is scented birthday cake. It's my 1st go at M&P. 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7363349220/in/photostream

This loaf is Blueberry cobbler. The color faded a bit, I knew it would but hey I'm practicing 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7178123367/in/photostream


----------



## Genny (Jun 12, 2012)

Very pretty 

Just in case you didn't know, your birthday cake and probably your blueberry cobbler may turn brown from any vanilla that is in the fragrances.


----------



## sugarnik (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh! I never even thought of that! And unfortunately I checked the bottle no ingredients listed and I checked their website and they do not list them there either. Oh well practice & learning. I already decided that I won't be buying from this local company anymore. They mostly specialize in candles & they are just starting to supply soaping stuff. It was still fun to make and can't wait to be able to place an order for some more supplies.   

Thanks for the head up!


----------



## NinaRey (Jun 13, 2012)

They look so pretty!


----------



## Hazel (Jun 13, 2012)

Very pretty! I especially like the strawberry birthday cake. It makes me think of the whipped cream and jello dish that my mom made when we were kids.


----------



## vikvik (Jun 15, 2012)

dont be worried about lye you can do so much with c.p soap. i find m&p popular for fragrance and you can make them look pretty, your got it if these are your 1st goes thought !!!


----------



## judymoody (Jun 15, 2012)

Very nice looking soaps!

I do CP and I no longer fear lye although I do retain a healthy respect for it.  If you observe basic safety precautions, you should be fine.


----------



## Sue Bear (Jun 23, 2012)

You did an amazing job! try to get past the lye fear in the future though as you will enter into a whole new world of soaping.


----------



## saltydog (Jun 23, 2012)

sugarnik, first of all, your soaps look absolutely beautiful! If these are your first, I can't wait to see how you progress, and, um, we love pictures around here   

I did the same thing as you when I first got into soaping. I had a fear of lye, also, so I started with m&p.
I'm glad I did because I still love making it, and it's sort of an immediate satisfaction craft. It's great for last-minute gift giving, too!! I actually sat down at the computer just now to order some, I'm all out.
I get mine from Peaks. They carry the SFIC brand, and are considered premium bases.

It took me four months of reading this forum, watching YouTube, and reading The Everything Soapmaking book before I was ready to work with the lye. The day I finally did it, I was covered with protective garb, from head to toe, and literally shaking.
Don't worry, the fear goes away once you've done it a couple times, but I am still extremely careful and always wear hand and eye protection, although I've lost the suit of armor.  :wink:


----------



## sugarnik (Jun 25, 2012)

Thanks for the positive comments gals!  Genny you were right, the blueberry turned a ugly brown-ish color. The birthday cake seems ok for now.  Meanwhile I tried CP soap this past wednesday! That was fun. I kinda chickened though and had my boyfriend do the lye stirring while I was giving directions behind him lol! Such a good sport he is. I did finish the rest.  I couldn't stand the wait anymore so I tried HP soap saturday & sunday. ( all by myself too, just my daughter giving me moral support lol) I made 2 batches. Wow that's fun stuff! Hopefully I can post pics later today


----------



## semplice (Aug 4, 2012)

Some people just have a knack for soaping, and it looks like you're one of those people!  Very pretty soaps!


----------



## lisamaliga (Aug 12, 2012)

Both of them are stunning! And you're also an excellent photographer.


----------



## llineb (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow, really nice for some of your first soaps...especially adding the embeds...way to go!


----------



## funkynassau (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi,
I am brand new here, this is my first post.  I wanted to say your photos are awesome!  The birthday cake is beautiful and the cobbler looks good enough to eat!

I'm waiting for my starter kit to arrive and then I am going to have some fun too!    

Funkynassau in Ontario, Canada


----------



## kristinalicia (Aug 28, 2012)

I absolutely love the birthday cake one! It literally looks good enough to eat. You are truly talented!


----------

